# Where to live in Manila



## Sharktooth (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am an expat currently living him Thailand and having visited Philippines many, many times I am seriously considering a move to Manila. However, I am not exactly sure where to start looking for a condo / apartment.

I am thinking of Makati, as I am a single guy and want to make friends and possibly meet a lady. I work offshore so am away quite a lot, so when I am home I like to be close to amenities. Budget is around Php40k month for a fully furnished place with a plan to start with a year rental. Would I get a decent single bedroom 70sqm for this do you think?

Am I right in thinking Makati would be the right place, near the CBD? If so, what apartment complexes would you recommend? As I am away a lot, would it be better to go through an estate agent so they could pay bills for me when I am away? If so, what estate agents would you recommend?

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated guy's.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If you plan on staying here and living in the city, you should be able to purchase a condo or make payments with that kind of a budget, as a foreigner you can own a Condo but were not allowed to own homes.

I would really check out the area you plan on staying in, possibly stay in a motel so you don't have to worry about apartment contracts and do your apartment or Condo search, I wouldn't trust talking to any Realtors here, that includes emailing them, everyone here is an oppurtunist, some can make big money from our hard-earned Euro's or dollars, hopefully another expat has more city and location information, if you do decide to buy a condo I would also get some sort of help, you don't want to walk in as a Westerner and buy a condo, pay someone to do this for you, it could save you some big money or you could get some extra's thrown in, someone trustworthy, hopefully a friend, good luck with that endeavor also.

If you decide to rent, watch out because they also like to mess with your electrical lines, another opportunity, lol.


----------



## Sharktooth (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks mcalley. I'm planning a jaunt over in July as soon as I get back onshore, so I'll have a look around then. Any further advice from anyone else regarding my questions would be appreciated before then


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Good advise from McCalley boy. Watch your back.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep, good advice from McCalley.

You have to be very careful here and not trust anyone to be decent and honest. As was said, they are very opportunistic when it comes to money and you will instantly notice prices going up and 'additional costs' being introduced once they know you are foreign.

Also, had first hand experience with 'jumpers' on our electricity line. We were paying our electric and about three other homes. You are still held responsible for the bill even if you can prove there are jumpers on your line, well i was anyway. Meralco (the electric company) simply didnt care, removed them and expected me to pay the bill.

Meralco being the only electricity provider in the region can simply get away with anything and it is a like it or you don't have any electricity attitude.


----------



## Sharktooth (Jun 29, 2013)

I did live in Boracay years ago and have experienced the water and leccy getting stolen, but I would have tough that in a secure condominium development that this wouldn't be possible?


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Can't say I've had any of these problems. Had a good agent, good landlady, landed a good house in a good area at a good price. All is good with the World  So yes, keep your eyes out but no, not everyone is a thief and shouldn't be treated as such.

As a single Makati is a good choice, partly because of the bars & restaurants but mainly because many other singles I know have moved there. I know expat girls & guys from Ortigas & Malate who have moved to Makati simply as it has a exponentially greater singles scene. So good choice.

Anywhere from Rockwell through to San Lorenzo should be fine as everything is within walking distance unless you are a rather rotund individual. 

Mcalleyboy's advice is sound though, come for a little while and check the place out before settling as everyone seems to like something different.


----------



## Sharktooth (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks bill. So when I visit I should just rock up at the condo complexes and see if there is anything available? Cheers.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Sharktooth said:


> Thanks bill. So when I visit I should just rock up at the condo complexes and see if there is anything available? Cheers.


 Find a serviced apartment for a couple of months; you can do that online. After that either use a reputable agent or check out some places yourself (or both). There is also a fair bit of information online that should give you an idea of costs and locations. Most of it is around the mark price-wise.


----------



## alllanj (Jul 1, 2013)

HI, new to the forum. I have a girlfriend here in Australia who is missing home and wants to return, so really interested to read these views. thanks.


----------



## Sharktooth (Jun 29, 2013)

Kinda difficult to distinguish between reputable firms and the cowboys warned about in previous posts though...


----------



## Sam.MNL (Jul 2, 2013)

I echo both mcalleyboy and Billfish . 

I am living here from 2009 and have faced bad and good house owners as well, it depends on your luck is what i could say. 

For places you can choose service apartments like BSA which is just a walkable distance from Green Belt and Glorrieta which is a regular happening place, and if Fort Bonifacio is also a happening place now, you can find houses in Soth of Market or Serendara which is next to Market Market. Or if you like to have entertainments just less than 5 minutes walk from your condo then you may choose East Woods City Libis in Quezon City, this is a bit far though. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## PhilPrivEye (Jul 4, 2013)

Makati is over rated. Crowded and everything is expensive. If you are new to the Philippines you may want to consider Laguna, Cavite or Batangas both are less than an hour from Makati, quiet, unpolluted and sacured.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Living lower Laguna*

I am starting to enjoy more and more living in the Lower Laguna the cost of housing is very cheap, malls and major restaurants, grocery are minutes away.


----------



## Yuki21 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Brian!

Makati is a good location .You can also look around at BGC where there are developing residential spaces and condominium units. I already have my pick, a 2 Bedroom unit in One Uptown Residence located at Bonifacio Global City in Fort Bonifacio. It’s close to where I’m planning to continue my studies and just a drive away going to Glorietta and Rockwell Center. Very convenient if you are first timer in the country like me.

Reagrds,
Yuki


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

If it was me, and it is apartments you are looking for, the places in Metro Manila I would consider are Makati, BGC, Ortigas and Eastwood City.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

metmanph said:


> If it was me, and it is apartments you are looking for, the places in Metro Manila I would consider are Makati, BGC, Ortigas and Eastwood City.


Everyone is different and has different tastes, but the traffic is one hell of an equaliser. When picking a place in Manila you go for somewhere that minimises travel time to and from work. Spending 3 to 4 hours a day in traffic because you work in Malate and want to live in the Fort isn't very sensible.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Billfish said:


> Everyone is different and has different tastes, but the traffic is one hell of an equaliser. When picking a place in Manila you go for somewhere that minimises travel time to and from work. Spending 3 to 4 hours a day in traffic because you work in Malate and want to live in the Fort isn't very sensible.


AGREED! ! Just got back to Iloilo from a 2 week visit in the Manila Metro area and had forgot just how bad the congestion really is. Try to keep your life concentrated in as small an geographical area as possible.

Fred


----------

